# Texas group thearpy



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Texan therapy!!!

This is a thread for Texans to gather and discuss their post traumatic stress from being bombed into the stone age! Its ok to just let your feelings go. It must of been really traumatic for you guys. Cry on each others shoulders, group hugs, anything to help each other through this trying time......


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

*Ha Ha!!*​
(Pointing and laughing at Texas or what was Texas pre whooping):lol::lol:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

Ha ha
stinky bomby texas


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Au contraire, mon frère! Screw group therapy. There's one Texan here who has risen from the rubble. I know there's a handful of Northern Aggressors who best keep their guard up. March 2nd was Texas Independence Day, so I find it a fitting time to stand tall for my homeland. Texians Unite!
View attachment 4207


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

patefengreen said:


> Au contraire, mon frère! Screw group therapy. There's one Texan here who has risen from the rubble. I know there's a handful of Northern Aggressors who best keep their guard up. March 2nd was Texas Independence Day, so I find it a fitting time to stand tall for my homeland. Texians Unite!
> View attachment 4207


Pffff. Sounds like denial.

:support:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy cow...you guys kill me...to flippin funny


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Pffff. Sounds like denial.


Um... Nope. 

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15111 (clicky clicky)!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Pffff. Sounds like denial.
> 
> :support:


I think first came anger, now its denial! Im hoping they get to acceptance. LOL


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

i lived in lubbock texas for six years
didnt care for it much
moved away then saw a PBS show about the worst preteen pregnancy and drinking place in america
lubbock tx
yikes
but san antonio was nice
otherwise you can keep the place


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

dravensghost said:


> i lived in lubbock texas for six years
> didnt care for it much
> moved away then saw a PBS show about the worst preteen pregnancy and drinking place in america
> lubbock tx
> ...


Damn, the dude chose Idaho over texas! IDAHO!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

patefengreen said:


> Um... Nope.
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15111 (clicky clicky)!


I think we are still at the anger stage......


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Toasted Coastie said:


> I think we are still at the anger stage......


Yeah i see that :brick:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

I lived in Louisiana once upon a time. People could hear me coming from a mile away. They called me damn yankee there too. Good times. Used to tend bar in a Red Sox shirt. Made a ton of money those days let me tell ya. ///sarcasm///


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

The best thing about all this is that there is safety in numbers, they can't hit us all.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

koolhandk said:


> The best thing about all this is that there is safety in numbers, they can't hit us all.


I would love to see them try


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:huh_oh:duck and cover


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Everyones forgetting, i posted this in hopes to reach out to our fine texan brethren. They need our help after this massive attack on their home state! Be kind to em in their time of need.....



:roflmao:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

deuce said:


> Everyones forgetting, i posted this in hopes to reach out to our fine texan brethren. They need our help after this massive attack on their home state! Be kind to em in their time of need.....
> 
> :roflmao:


Oh yeah, sorry.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Deuce, do I need to call Dr. Phil in for some counseling sessions? HA HA :biggrin:Flint


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

deuce said:


> Everyones forgetting, i posted this in hopes to reach out to our fine texan brethren. They need our help after this massive attack on their home state! Be kind to em in their time of need.....
> 
> :roflmao:


Not many of them posting here. Must still be in denial stage or haven't recovered enought to deny? Pre-denial??:lol:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

deuce said:


> Damn, the dude chose Idaho over texas! IDAHO!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....(gasp for breath) ....... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH............ HAAAAAAAAAHHHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hahaaa!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

deuce said:


> Everyones forgetting, i posted this in hopes to reach out to our fine texan brethren. They need our help after this massive attack on their home state! Be kind to em in their time of need.....:roflmao:


Ummmm, yeah.....I'm gonna have to say no to that....:biggrin:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

they cant post there fixing there houses


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, just wanna be sure they know its here for when they need it! LOL


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

What is it that Daniel (AKA Stogie, Texas resident and creator of your beloved Cigar Live) calls Katy, Texas? . . . .Ah, yes . . . "Katy, God's Country."

I think you're missing part of the bigger picture . . . when it comes to bombs, ya'll _might_ have us beat . . .but that's ONLY cause we're a teeny weeny bit preoccupied with all the huge and frequent herfs we've got goin on! (Including our MONTHLY Houston Herfs.) It's ok to be jealous! Ya'll just come on down and we'll show you what it's all about. When a BOTL or SOTL comes down, we treat 'em right. So ESCUUUUUUSE us for not havin time to stop by the ole Pony Express. Takes a while to recover sometimes from all the smokin, partyin, and carryin on.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4955

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5713

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5820

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6971

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12555&highlight=houston+herf+chili

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14394&highlight=dallas+herf

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14978&highlight=dallas+herf

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=207004#post207004

There's more, but April is my month so I gotta go start planning! Ya'll are more than welcome to drop by! 

PS You spelled THERAPY wrong.

:lol:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

vegasgirl said:


> What is it that Daniel (AKA Stogie, Texas resident and creator of your beloved Cigar Live) calls Katy, Texas? . . . .Ah, yes . . . "Katy, God's Country."
> 
> I think you're missing part of the bigger picture . . . when it comes to bombs, ya'll _might_ have us beat . . .but that's ONLY cause we're a teeny weeny bit preoccupied with all the huge and frequent herfs we've got goin on! (Including our MONTHLY Houston Herfs.) It's ok to be jealous! Ya'll just come on down and we'll show you what it's all about. When a BOTL or SOTL comes down, we treat 'em right. So ESCUUUUUUSE us for not havin time to stop by the ole Pony Express. Takes a while to recover sometimes from all the smokin, partyin, and carryin on.
> 
> ...


Yes im aware, it was a TYPO. As you can clearly see, therapy is spelled correctly in the thread....

And those "herfs" are more like support meetings.....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

vegasgirl said:


> What is it that Daniel (AKA Stogie, Texas resident and creator of your beloved Cigar Live) calls Katy, Texas? . . . .Ah, yes . . . "Katy, God's Country."
> 
> I think you're missing part of the bigger picture . . . when it comes to bombs, ya'll _might_ have us beat . . .but that's ONLY cause we're a teeny weeny bit preoccupied with all the huge and frequent herfs we've got goin on! (Including our MONTHLY Houston Herfs.) It's ok to be jealous! Ya'll just come on down and we'll show you what it's all about. When a BOTL or SOTL comes down, we treat 'em right. So ESCUUUUUUSE us for not havin time to stop by the ole Pony Express. Takes a while to recover sometimes from all the smokin, partyin, and carryin on.
> 
> ...


Oh and i guess i cant rag on Katy, TX too much. Katy so happens to be my wifes name (Spelled Katy)


----------



## vegasgirl (Jul 1, 2007)

deuce said:


> Yes im aware, it was a TYPO. As you can clearly see, therapy is spelled correctly in the thread....
> 
> And those "herfs" are more like support meetings.....


LOL Well you're still invited


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

vegasgirl said:


> What is it that Daniel (AKA Stogie, Texas resident and creator of your beloved Cigar Live) calls Katy, Texas? . . . .Ah, yes . . . "Katy, God's Country."
> 
> I think you're missing part of the bigger picture . . . when it comes to bombs, ya'll _might_ have us beat . . .but that's ONLY cause we're a teeny weeny bit preoccupied with all the huge and frequent herfs we've got goin on! (Including our MONTHLY Houston Herfs.) It's ok to be jealous! Ya'll just come on down and we'll show you what it's all about. When a BOTL or SOTL comes down, we treat 'em right. So ESCUUUUUUSE us for not havin time to stop by the ole Pony Express. Takes a while to recover sometimes from all the smokin, partyin, and carryin on.
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
Nice comeback Tiffany!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Just want y'all to know that I'm here to help as well.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

vegasgirl said:


> What is it that Daniel (AKA Stogie, Texas resident and creator of your beloved Cigar Live) calls Katy, Texas? . . . .Ah, yes . . . "Katy, God's Country."
> 
> I think you're missing part of the bigger picture . . . when it comes to bombs, ya'll _might_ have us beat . . .but that's ONLY cause we're a teeny weeny bit preoccupied with all the huge and frequent herfs we've got goin on! (Including our MONTHLY Houston Herfs.) It's ok to be jealous! Ya'll just come on down and we'll show you what it's all about. When a BOTL or SOTL comes down, we treat 'em right. So ESCUUUUUUSE us for not havin time to stop by the ole Pony Express. Takes a while to recover sometimes from all the smokin, partyin, and carryin on.
> 
> ...


Bla, bla, bla, excuse, bla, bla, excuse, bla, excuse, ......................


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

mitro said:


> Just want y'all to know that I'm here to help as well.


bahahahahahaha


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

If anyone from Texas needs a shoulder to cry on, Deuce is available.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I got your group therapy!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

The United States Needs Texas

Texas Does Not Need The United States


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> The United States Needs Texas
> 
> Texas Does Not Need The United States


Big talk from someone with a lot of little explosions under their avatar. :lol:


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Texans member, the Northerners have Canada on their side......and ya'll remember what happened the last time you Yanks tried to take on Canada.:biggrin:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I admit I love Texas, but I'm pretty sure ya'll talk more about Texas than we do. In therapy a psychologist would call that an interesting bit of data. Maybe you need to hug a Texan or something!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

htown said:


> I admit I love Texas, but I'm pretty sure ya'll talk more about Texas than we do. In therapy a psychologist would call that an interesting bit of data. Maybe you need to hug a Texan or something!!!


You would like that wouldnt you.....

Sicko:eeek:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

This is some funny $hit!!!


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

mitro said:


> Big talk from someone with a lot of little explosions under their avatar. :lol:


I was just stating a fact.

:lol:


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

htown said:


> I admit I love Texas, but I'm pretty sure ya'll talk more about Texas than we do. In therapy a psychologist would call that an interesting bit of data. Maybe you need to hug a Texan or something!!!


I do every night. My wife, but I always remind her we can visit but we'll never stay.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Texan Group Therapy - AKA...A Cluster Bomb!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

By the way, the bombings aren't over down in Texass. Thats right. I spelled it with two s's.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I ain't skeared!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

They're starting to retaliate..... Got hit good by Chubz.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

chubz got me too


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

deuce said:


> Everyones forgetting, i posted this in hopes to reach out to our fine texan brethren. They need our help after this massive attack on their home state! Be kind to em in their time of need.....
> 
> :roflmao:


Hell lets begin another reign of terror on their Texan ass


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

happy1 said:


> Hell lets begin another reign of terror on their Texan ass


im always game for round 2! lol


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

SMOKEING HANDSOME DUDE said:


> The United States Needs Texas
> 
> Texas Does Not Need The United States


Of course we need Texas.....something has to keep Oklahoma from floating away.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Of course we need Texas.....something has to keep Oklahoma from floating away.


:roflmao:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you feel the group therapy now? I think some of your soldiers are conceding.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Cypress said:


> Do you feel the group therapy now? I think some of your soldiers are conceding.[/QUOTE
> 
> NEVER You Texans ain't that tough. wussies


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Who's conceding? Man, I'm just getting warmed up!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

I have yet to feel the pain. I will let you know if I do. Flint


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

This IS some funny $hit!!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

happy1 said:


> Cypress said:
> 
> 
> > Do you feel the group therapy now? I think some of your soldiers are conceding.
> ...


There were some complaining about a half inch of snow! Imagine that! A blizzard!
:roflmao:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Habana said:


> I have yet to feel the pain. I will let you know if I do. Flint


I think the question is what can you do to make TX feel the pain. Already you have been hit by 2 Texans last month.


----------

